# SW-115 vs 2 SW-112



## fr4nkthet4nk (Feb 14, 2012)

I just purchased a Klipsch Reference series surround sound system (my first) and I originally purchased the SW-112 sub-woofer with it and it is a pretty nice sub but I figure while I'm spending the money why not go as big as I can. So I'm thinking about upgrading my sub. I was wondering if it would be better to get another 12" sub or just exchange the one I have for the 15" version. What I have is plenty loud enough but it doesn't seem to hit quite low enough.(I got it a week ago so I can return the sub I have if I need to)


----------



## fr4nkthet4nk (Feb 14, 2012)

Is there something else you guys need to know...seemed like this would be a pretty simple question for some of the experts on here...


----------

